# Looking to add a new member to our family



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello everyone once again my name is Justina and I currently have two dogs.
Bruno my 2 year old Brindle pit and Latte a 8 year old yellow golden retriever.
Latte is not active at all and she is getting older and doesn't like playing with Bruno at all. I had to put my 14 year old lab down in December it was the hardest thing I had to do. I have not wanted to get a new pup to the family yet until now I feel I am ready to add a girlfriend for Bruno to play with.
Bruno is neutered I and I will also be spaying the pup I get.
I got Bruno off Craigslist back in 2011 at 4 weeks old at that time I didn't know much about the age I didn't do my research he was taken to young from his mother. All in all he is the best dog ever besides my lab Mocha I had to put to sleep  He only has one main issue from being taken from his mom.
He does the corn nibbiling thing on blankets etc when he is very nervous, I readit is the bite inhibition thing he didn't learn. As I look back at how I got him I am angry inside with the people on how they treated him. I will not get another pup the way I got Bruno that young.
Well sorry to ramble on but I am looking to get the 3rd member to our furbabie family. I want a blue/grey bully I don't need papers. I just have always loved Cesar Millan's dog Junior. 
I want to know what is the best way to find myself a puppy I was thinking about going to the shelter etc. I don't want to spend more than $200.
All opinions and advice are appreciated. 
Thank you for all the help in advance and all the help I got when I got my baby Bruno. :love2:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I'd be careful about getting another bully breed. They may not get along one day, so are you prepared to crate and rotate if they one day decide they don't like each other? 

I would go with a female dog since you have a male, and the shelter is a great place to find a pup! Keep us posted!


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if Cesar adopted Junior or got him from a breeder?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He was a pup from a rescue dog that had pups that He was fostering/training.... Not from a breeder. At least that is what I read a while back...lol!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Well I'd be careful about getting another bully breed. They may not get along one day, so are you prepared to crate and rotate if they one day decide they don't like each other?
> 
> I would go with a female dog since you have a male, and the shelter is a great place to find a pup! Keep us posted!


+1

Just know going into it that there is a chance that the two may not get along. OR, get along initially then out of nowhere scuffle...or possibly never get along!

Coach I am going to pass along my friends info to Justina. He works at a local bully adoption shelter/center here in Phoenix.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great^^^^^


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Bruno is pretty mellow and very submissive to dogs he is a big sissy. I know any dog can snap but the temperament of Bruno is very mellow and laid back I don't feel he is aggressive at all.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

PitbullDiva said:


> Bruno is pretty mellow and very submissive to dogs he is a big sissy. I know any dog can snap but the temperament of Bruno is very mellow and laid back I don't feel he is aggressive at all.


He's also referring to the new dog you get. The new one could decide also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Cain's Mom said:


> He's also referring to the new dog you get. The new one could decide also.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


understandable I am just mainly asking for the type of pup I am looking for color etc where is the best place to look?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If you just want a pet, stick with the shelters  don't give your money to BYB as they are the ones filling up the shelters. I believe Stephan is going to PM you the info to a bully breed rescue in your area


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PM sent! up::cheers:


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

If I could have a clone of Cesar's dog Junior I would be in heaven


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Just remember, often times those dilute colored dogs have skin and allergy issues. So be ready to buy a higher quality grain free kibble because thats what most do better on.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Stephan said:


> +1
> 
> Just know going into it that there is a chance that the two may not get along. OR, get along initially then out of nowhere scuffle...or possibly never get along!
> 
> Coach I am going to pass along my friends info to Justina. He works at a local bully adoption shelter/center here in Phoenix.


Welcome to the side of knowledge and enlightenment!! I was hoping it was only a matter of time. Big ups to you.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Welcome to the side of knowledge and enlightenment!! I was hoping it was only a matter of time. Big ups to you.


Shh, dont jinx it!!!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> If I could have a clone of Cesar's dog Junior I would be in heaven


Try to keep an open mind as it pertains to a dog's physical "looks" 

Temperament and health are more important. Or how they fit in to your specific lifestyle and family. And as Pookie pointed out, blues derive from recessive genes so they DO have coat/skin/allergy issues. I know this firsthand.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> If I could have a clone of Cesar's dog Junior I would be in heaven





PitbullDiva said:


> understandable I am just mainly asking for the type of pup I am looking for color etc where is the best place to look?


Do NOT get a pup based on color or bcuz u liked one of that color. Your dog wilk never be ceasars dog even if it looks just like it. Dogs are individuals and if you're inly chasing color you could end up with a dog u dnt like in the long run.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Welcome to the side of knowledge and enlightenment!! I was hoping it was only a matter of time. Big ups to you.


What's comical is that I have known this stuff :thumbsup: for years now...The point that you, and many others here never got was that just bc YOUR dog displays certain behaviors does not mean MY DOG will display those behaviors. That still dosen't sink with many on here.



pookie! said:


> Shh, dont jinx it!!!


Cute


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Your dog also isnt mature yet, but lets keep it on topic for the time being


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there any tips on how to choose the best pup? Like if he is drawn to you, if they are hyper etc?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Picking puppies is a tricky thing, because they change so much and the most hyper one might end up being the most laid back in adulthood and vice versa


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

pookie! said:


> Picking puppies is a tricky thing, because they change so much and the most hyper one might end up being the most laid back in adulthood and vice versa


my husband and I went to see some pups 2 nights ago and there was this male pup that came rite up to us running, and the female we were looking at was very shy and not sociable like scared.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

And also the pup should be at least 8 weeks rite before leaving their mother? correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I always pick the one that comes out of the pack at me, the one that shows the most interest in me and other people. Thats what I like personally and how I picked my last two dogs.
One turned out to be an amazing companion and is up my ass like no ones business, which is exactly what I want in a house pet, the other is still a puppy but is showing great character and promise so we will see how she turns out lol


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Your dog also isnt mature yet, but lets keep it on topic for the time being


And you can bet I'll posting up here when she's 2+ 

Yes, lets.



PitbullDiva said:


> Is there any tips on how to choose the best pup? Like if he is drawn to you, if they are hyper etc?


My 2c's would be, If after seeing the pups you are interested in one...I would go and see the pup more than once or twice before taking him/her. Ideally, I would want to witness the pup with it's litter mates and dam/sire on more than one occasion and in more than one environment...if that makes sense.

This is not going to be applicable to the shelter though. Just go in and talk to the folks at valleyofthesundogrescue!!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

PitbullDiva said:


> And also the pup should be at least 8 weeks rite before leaving their mother? correct me if I am wrong?


That depends. Our puppies left their mother at 4 weeks, only because of the breed and how she was acting towards them, we didnt split them up so they still have some of their siblings which is good. They will be leaving to go to their new homes at 8 weeks or a little after

Id wait until they are around that age. They require a lot more hands on work when you take them younger.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Stephan said:


> What's comical is that I have known this stuff :thumbsup: for years now...The point that you, and many others here never got was that just bc YOUR dog displays certain behaviors does not mean MY DOG will display those behaviors. That still dosen't sink with many on here.
> 
> Cute


Naw I get individuality. I have 2 da and 2 that arent. My point (I cant speak for others) has always been even my most aggressive loved other dogs and ppl until he matured. I use flex as an example only bcuz he is the stereotyoical matured and became da bulldog(though he can tolerate a few very select other dogs). Hooker and louis can be around any other dog as long as the other doesn't show aggression. If your dog never does get da more power to you but she could turn on any day now. I always just wanted to make sure ppl knew its not how early theyre taken from the dam, how they're raised, what containment system you use, or how well you socialize your pup.

Sorry to thread jack and the above statements aren smart assy or ball busting.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

I just want to find the rite pup lol Bruno wants his girlfriend.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Naw I get individuality. I have 2 da and 2 that arent. My point (I cant speak for others) has always been even my most aggressive loved other dogs and ppl until he matured. I use flex as an example only bcuz he is the stereotyoical matured and became da bulldog(though he can tolerate a few very select other dogs). Hooker and louis can be around any other dog as long as the other doesn't show aggression. If your dog never does get da more power to you but she could turn on any day now. I always just wanted to make sure ppl knew its not how early theyre taken from the dam, how they're raised, what containment system you use, or how well you socialize your pup.
> 
> Sorry to thread jack and the above statements aren smart assy or ball busting.


Totally understand and I totally get it! If Luna one day decides to turn on then so be it. I'm not trying to control something I can't. I will however minimize the variables....and I do daily. I hope I don't come across as ignorant to that fact.

And cheers bud! I'm normally an a$$ but sheesh us guys have to stick together here....this forum is predominantly women! Haha


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

I found this one, any thoughts? she looks cute 

Dogs and Puppies for Adoption - Arizona Humane Society

I just called on her and they want $160 to adopt her. and won't let me adopt her unless I bring both of my dogs down there to see if they all get along. I told them my lab is not very mobile, she has bad hips and is overweight. She is very friendly to other dogs though, I have tried everything to make her lose weight also nothing works even had her thyroids checked as well.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> I found this one, any thoughts? she looks cute
> 
> Dogs and Puppies for Adoption - Arizona Humane Society
> 
> I just called on her and they want $160 to adopt her. and won't let me adopt her unless I bring both of my dogs down there to see if they all get along. I told them my lab is not very mobile, she has bad hips and is overweight. She is very friendly to other dogs though, I have tried everything to make her lose weight also nothing works even had her thyroids checked as well.


Which female? I only see 2 "PBT's". COCA?

Also, they are asking about your dogs bc they need to ensure that the pup would potentially be going into a good home with a good situation. Some adoptees (not a word) are DA while others have none. If your lab is basically immobile, just let them know that! Generally speaking, people who work at adoption centers are understanding and will work with you if you just shoot it straight with them.

The best interests of the dog being adopted will always be most important. :roll: ....as it should be


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Stephan said:


> Which female? I only see 2 "PBT's". COCA?
> 
> Also, they are asking about your dogs bc they need to ensure that the pup would potentially be going into a good home with a good situation. Some adoptees (not a word) are DA while others have none. If your lab is basically immobile, just let them know that! Generally speaking, people who work at adoption centers are understanding and will work with you if you just shoot it straight with them.
> 
> The best interests of the dog being adopted will always be most important. :roll: ....as it should be


yes that is the rite pup coco. I said my lab inst mobile they said well we would need to see both of them we cant let you adopt without them all meeting.
my lab would literally just lay down and let her sniff her. lol
and this is the Humane Society on Dobbins rd. I really like her just have to meet her but don't want to waste my time if they will only let me bring both dogs and not just Bruno.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> I really like her just have to meet her but don't want to waste my time if they will only let me bring both dogs and not just Bruno.


A photo is not going to tell you ANYTHING about the dog. It seems you are going off of "looks" and although we all do that to an extent, there are MANY other more important factors here. Like how COCO reacts to YOUR dogs....your dogs could be the epitome of upstanding citizens...that doesn't mean miss coco here is going to automatically get along with them 

Can you take your lab with you?...to let COCO "sniff" her haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah you cant go off looks, let your dogs decide. I would try to find a place that has lots of dogs so you can get your dogs down to meet them. My shelter I work for aloo requires all dogs to meet. Which pisses me off for a few reasons cause the dogs are not on neutral ground if the dog has been at the shelter for a while AND shelter dog has been in a freaking shelter, not ideal no matter how great a shelter it is! The dogs will also not show their true colors, they could get upset but be fine long term, or vice versa. The potential adopters dogs are on neutral ground, but realistically no dog is its true self when they JUST meet another dog. You cant tell much from quick first meetings. But I think its more about wanting to see how YOU are around all the dogs at the same time, to make sure YOU can handle multiple dogs and how well you are reading your own dogs. My shelter asks owners to please crate their dogs when they are adopted, but they will not adopt out to homes that would like a crate and rotate situation. In their eyes ALL dogs MUST get along FROM THE GET GO or you will not get the dog.

When you do get another dog, please take a look at the 2 week shutdown thread on here. Great info for integrating new members to the pack. While I understand your lab is a sweetheart, I am as well but I don't like everyone I meet or am forced to hang out with. Don't be bummed if your dog feels the same way.


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes my blue pit cousin is giving me has a coat issue


----------

